# Textur einem Selektionsrand oder Pfad folgen lassen



## cycovery (12. September 2006)

Hi!!

Ist es möglich, irgendwie eine z.b. längliche textur einem Pfad folgen zu lassen? Wenn man z.b. ein muster auf einen Tellerrand machen will, kann man ja einfach den Musterstreifen nehmen und mit "polar coordinates" im kreis herum verlaufen lassen.

Wie aber, wenn es sich nicht um einen kreis sondern eine beliebige form handelt? ist das irgendwie möglich?


Dankeschön!


----------



## Leola13 (12. September 2006)

Hai,

ab Version CS gibt es die Funktion "Text an Pfad ausrichten". Bei kleineren Versionen ist dies nicht möglich.

Ciao Stefab


----------



## cycovery (12. September 2006)

Hi!

Hab CS2 - wo find ich denn die funktion? (wie heisst sie im englischen?)

funktioniert das nur mit text objekten oder geht das mit beliebigen raster texturen?


danke


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. September 2006)

Man kann auch den aktuellen Pinsel an einem Pfad entlang laufen lassen. Vorher sollte man aber die Pinseleinstellungen anpassen.

Alex


----------

